

Explore a WebGL 3D model of YC made with the Matterport (YC W12) 3D camera - llebttam
http://matterport.com/blog/walk-3d-model-y-combinator/

======
barrystaes
Tssk. They should fix the misleading "model" illustrations.. the 2012 is a
render, the 2014 is a photo!

